# bought as diamond rhom



## slinger (Sep 21, 2007)

i'm thinking compressus


----------



## eczs-1 (Nov 17, 2005)

That is a compressus. 
I sent him by mistake as I had so many shipments yesterday between the airport and DHL I was going too fast and did not double check the fish.It somehow got put in the system where the diamonds were being held.
A diamond will go out on Monday for Tuesday arrival.
John


----------



## slinger (Sep 21, 2007)

yes everything has been cleared up and john has been great to deal with thanks john


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Glad that was cleared up. Was wondering why nobody jumped on it being S. compressus, very obvious.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Good to see it...


----------



## eczs-1 (Nov 17, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Glad that was cleared up. Was wondering why nobody jumped on it being S. compressus, very obvious.


Hey, as soon as I found out I had made a mistake and this was the fish in question, I took care of the problem and am sending out the diamond on Monday-freight on me.
I was wondering why you did not immediately jump on my mistake as well.Guess you were attempting to sharpen your fangs in anticipation considering the "very obvious" remark that I had already addressed.

John


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> eczs-1 Posted Today, 04:38 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Sep 21 2007, 05:01 PM)
> Glad that was cleared up. Was wondering why nobody jumped on it being S. compressus, very obvious.
> 
> ...


Sharpen my fangs? I normally put in my ID of piranhas when members have trouble with it. In this particular case, the photo was obvious. I had no idea it was your mistake or the fish you sent, until timmy revealed it. You need to get off your high horse John. Its not about you.


----------

